

Martin Odersky's Functional Programming Principles in Scala - vukmir
https://www.coursera.org/course/progfun
The Martin Odersky&#x27;s course starts September 16th. Has anyone taken this course before? If you did, what&#x27;s your experience?
======
vukmir
The course starts September 16th. Has anyone here taken this course before? If
you did, what's your experience?

~~~
eranation
I have, it is a good introduction to both functional programming and Scala. I
later found out that many of the assignments are derived from SICP.

~~~
vukmir
Thank you eranation.

I've played a bit with Scheme and Haskell. Scala is the next on the list and
this course looks like an excellent opportunity to check it out.

